# siphonic toilet



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

I came across one of these today in a lovely old house, circa 1930.










I have seen a few but never repaired one, this one today, when flushed the water level rose in the pan quite high then slowly settled to 'normal' level, it would leave some paper in the pan too.

I put my camera up the line to the back of the pan to find a clear line, so the problem must be within the pan.

I think they are popular in north america so any advice would be very welcome.

These are the types of toilets in 90+% of houses.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

Most of the ones in Canada and the US ( I think ) do not look like either picture, Almost all of our toilets are bottom outlets, with a rather small 2- 2 1/2 ish inch outlets. Some are larger but that's the normal one's. 

We generally rough ours in in 3" pipe ( some use 4" ) and they are normally roughed in 12 1/2 " from the rough wall and centered in the space allocated for the toilet or if it's ADA ( wheelchair ) accessible 18" from one wall ( not alot of room there for discussion ...lol) I will see if I can locate a pic like yours of our version f the Crapper.

Your first one looks double trapped? .. kinda weird ....

Your second one I have seen but it was on an import style from Australia, Coroma it also has a larger passage way then our std. ( good for some people ) ..



Lifer


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

Ours look like this....


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

There is a "jet" at the front of the bowl . When the water is flushed the jet shoots a blast of water into the bowl starting the whole flushing action . I have found with lazy flushes this may be the issue .

With a gloved hand stick finger or two into the jet and see if there is an obstruction , caution the porcelain can be very sharp here be careful. If that is not the issue it may be a venting problem ?


Lifer..


----------

